# feld erstellen



## fritz (17. Feb 2005)

ich habe dieses script
<meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="de"><script language="JavaScript">
<!--
function Passwort()
{
var pass = 'Paßwort:'
pass=prompt('Für welche Lektion brauchst du Latein Übersetzungen? ','');
location.href=pass + ".htm";
}
//-->
</script><meta http-equiv="refresh" content="1; URL=javascriptasswort()"></head>

 und möchte es so ändern das ich durchgehend ein eingabefeld auf einer page habe und sich nicht immer dieses feld öffnet. wie kann ich das machen


----------



## Sky (17. Feb 2005)

Java != JavaScript


----------



## stev.glasow (17. Feb 2005)

*verschoben*

und probier mal

<script>
function pw(){
    location.href= document.getElementById("pwinput").value + ".htm"; 
}
</script>
<input id="pwinput" type="password" onchange="pw()">


----------



## franzi (17. Feb 2005)

ich wollte wenn ich zb 1 eingebe zuner page gelangen die 1 heißt das war anders gemeint


----------



## stev.glasow (17. Feb 2005)

hm , ich glaube ich verstehe dich nicht.
Denn der Code den ich gepostet habe macht das meiner meinung nach, wenn ich in das feld klaus eingebe und Enter drücke leitet er mich zu klaus.htm weiter.


----------



## franzi (17. Feb 2005)

sry bin ein noob ich habe deins eingebaut und da kam ein fehler das hat irgendwie nicht geklappt


----------



## stev.glasow (17. Feb 2005)

Geht's denn jetzt?
Wenn nich zeig mal was du gemacht hast?


----------



## Guest (17. Feb 2005)

<html><script language="JavaScript">
<!--
function pw()
{
location.href= document.getElementById("pwinput").value + ".doc";
}
</script>

<input id="painput" type="password" onchange="pw()" size="20">

das habe ich gemacht und wie kann ich machen das die zeichen nicht verschlüßelt sind


----------



## farnzi (17. Feb 2005)

der fehler so in der zeile </script> sein


----------



## stev.glasow (17. Feb 2005)

mach mal :

<html>
<head>
  <script>
    function pw(){
      location.href= document.getElementById("pwinput").value + ".doc";
  }
  </script>
</head>
<body>
  <input id="painput" type="password" onchange="pw()" size="20">
</body>
</html>


Und in wie fern verschlüsseln? Du könntest die Eingabe in einen MD5-Hash umwandeln.


----------



## franzi (17. Feb 2005)

ich habe genau das eingetippt und dann soll in zeile 7 zeichen 16 ein syntaxfehler sein


----------



## stev.glasow (17. Feb 2005)

Irgendwie hat sich dort eini Tippehler  eingeschlichen:
änder mal  id="painput" in  id="pwinput"


----------



## franzi (17. Feb 2005)

vielen dank für die mühe nur noch eine winzige frage wie kriege ich die sternchen weg, sodass der die eingetippten ziechen anzeigt


----------



## Illuvatar (17. Feb 2005)

<input id="painput" type="text" onchange="pw()" size="20">

http://de.selfhtml.org/html/referenz/attribute.htm#input


----------



## Vielen dank (17. Feb 2005)

und der link wird mir auch in zukunft sehr weilterhelfen ich werde euch nichtmehr belästigen


----------

